# Nose bleeds??



## Welshcakemonster (May 27, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me?

I finished my injections last Sat night 7th Nov (Puregon, Cetotide) and did my Hcg (Pregnyl) injection, we then had our first IUI on Monday 9th Nov.  I woke at 5am this morning with a nose bleed (I havent had one for ten years or more!), I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this and if it is normal, maybe something to do with coming off the injections or the pessary i have to use everynight?
Or maybe implantation bleed from the wrong end LOL!!!!  

Thanks all 

Sara xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Sara

I don't want to get your hopes up to much but I have had nose bleeds all throughout my pregnancy, apparently it is quite a common symptom of pregnancy but just isn't well known. I really hope yours is for the same reason as mine!
Best of luck
xxx


----------

